# Cookbook Review & Discussion Forum



## Sugarcreations (Aug 13, 2006)

What about adding a cookbook review and discussion forum where cookbooks and related topics can be discussed. Just an idea.

Rgds Sugarcreations


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 13, 2006)

Sugar, here is a forum that's close to what you are looking for:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f87/


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, Sugarcreations ... Welcome to DiscussCooking! As Half Baked pointed out ....

If you look under the General Cooking Forums heading, in the Cookware and Accessories Forums, you'll find we already have a "Cookbooks, Software, etc." Forum for questions/suggestions/discussions about cookbooks, recipe software, and related topics.

Have fun exploring to find out what else we have to offer. And, if you need any more help - just ask!


----------

